# Becoming expat ifa in Spain question



## Yell789 (May 16, 2012)

Hi folks... Can anybody out there help me please

I have been an ifa in the uk but got made redundant at Christmas

I am moving to Spain and looking at jobs but as I haven't been working for several months I haven't been able to keep up payments on my credit cards in the uk - I have just had a default registered even though I agreed reduced payments - basically my rating is poor although I have made arrangements to make lower payments..

Would anyone know if this would stop me getting registration as an expat ifa in Spain? I'm not sure what the fsa equivalent is like there? 

Also I suspect some expat ifa companies may also be registered with the fsa - ant idea if they would give me authorisation

I would like to point out that I'm not running away from my credit - I am still going to pay my debts off!

Many thanks


----------



## jp1 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yell,

Have you lined yourself a job up?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yell789 said:


> Hi folks... Can anybody out there help me please
> 
> I have been an ifa in the uk but got made redundant at Christmas
> 
> ...


 You'll be very unlikely to find work in Spain cos there isnt any. Also I suspect, regardless of your credit situation, your qualifications or association with the FSA wouldnt count for anything. And no, you wouldnt be running from your debts cos they would find you in Spain the minute you tried to do anything official if you didnt tell them. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Yell789 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for your replies - yes I have a job offer but have been worried about the credit situation


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yell789 said:


> Thanks for your replies - yes I have a job offer but have been worried about the credit situation


 As long as you talk to your creditors and keep them informed and in contact so that you can pay them back, there shouldnt be a problem. Just dont try to disappear, they seem to be able to find anyone anywhere these days - Europes a small place

Jo xx


----------



## jp1 (Jun 11, 2011)

Not an expert in this field, but I would be very surprised if the FSA have anything to do with your new company if they are registered outside of the UK.

Well in fact the FSA only have regulatory control of entities registered in the UK, so unless it's a UK company with offices in Spain you are probably OK.


----------



## Yell789 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks jp1 and jo - very handy... And no I'm not planning on doing a runner!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yell789 said:


> Thanks jp1 and jo - very handy... And no I'm not planning on doing a runner!!


 I know, altho it would be nice wouldnt it lol!!!! But these things have a way of finding you eventually!

Welcome to the forum by the way

Jo xxx


----------



## Yell789 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks jo


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

:spy: I have cracked the code - to a certain extent...

FSA = Financial Services Authority???

But I have been an ifa??? :spy:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> :spy: I have cracked the code - to a certain extent...
> 
> FSA = Financial Services Authority???
> 
> But I have been an ifa??? :spy:


Independant financial adviser-


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Independant financial adviser-


Thanks Gus!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

If you are 'independent' yet are attached to a company.....wouldn't you be expected to push their financial products?

Just asking..

And also because I received £6k plus in compensation because a product I was sold by an IFA was in fact not 'independent'.....

The whole set-up confuses me.


----------

